# new to this - ovulation pains/ovulation predictor kits



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

Its taken me a lot of courage to actually post something so here goes........

My DH & I have been trying to conceive for 1 year. I have always been confident that I know when I ovulate as I get ovulation pains which are exactly 14 days before my period starts. my cycle is usually 28 days plus or minus 1 day.

After a year of trying, well, I've started to doubt my prediction methods and at 37 those eggs aren't getting any younger so I bought a Clearblue ovulation predictor kit this month. The instructions were to test at the same time everyday, to not pee for 4 hours before and not to drink lots of liquid before. the instructions did not say you couldn't test first thing in the morning but other sources on the internet said not to so i didn't.

I started testing at day 11 as per instructions. I have a kidney condition which means i have to drink plenty of fluid so  I couldn't really not drink. I did manage to go 4 hours without going to the loo which made me feel ill.

On day 13 i got a blue line but after reading the instructions it said the line had to be as dark as the reference line, which it wasn't although it was a definite line.

Day 14 - tested - test was faulty. had to wait another 4 hours, tested again, same as day 13. lots of leg crossing that day! on day 14 I also got my ovulation pains.

I gave up after that. i was hoping it would give me some reassurance but it didn't.  I was hoping that it would tell me I'd got my days mixed up and that my fertile time was different and THATS why nothings been happening.

So I'm no further forward and £20 poorer. Next stop a HSG (I think thats right, the uterus x-ray?). I'm trying to remain positive, but its hard! if anyone can offer any advice about OPK's especially one's where you can go for a pee I'd love to hear from you


----------



## puss-in-boots

Hi knickerbockerglory...

I use the clear blue digital ovulation kit.  And I do it first thing in the morning as it's predictable and about the only time I know I will have gone a good 4 hours without peeing!! 

We got a BFP the first month we used them.  We also dtd every other day in the run up to ovulationday. We dtd 2 days before the smiley face (which shows the LH surge) the on the smiley face and the day after. 

Unfortunately we mc'd but the OPK worked a treat and we are back using them this month.

Good luck 
Kat
Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi knickerbockerglory 

I used them for a couple of months and didn't always get a positive but I chart my bbt and that always indicated ovulation. I also get pains and increased cm. My 21 day blood test also indicated ovulation so i have stopped using them as I have a regular cycle so find charting is enough. 

So it really depends how keen you are to poas personally i'm not fussed!


----------



## Maisyz

Hey Knickerbocker , might be you ovulate earlier than you think. You can get the ovulation kits a lot cheaper if you buy from the internet, my last Clear blue digital was approx £12 can't remember exactly but a big saving, and you can get big batches of the two line test things for a lot less. Good luck x


----------



## MJA1983

Hi, 

I am new to this too.  My partner and i have been trying to conceive for 14 months now, with known fertility problems.  For months and months i have tried to use the ovulation kits and not a thing, i mentioned this to my doctor and he doesn't believe in them.  So i have stopped using them now. I have to have a couple more tests and then should hopefully be referred to an ivf clinic.  Let me know how you get on!! 

Mel
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Ladies

thanks so much for all your advice. I think I need to start charting, something I have resisted doing as i don't want to get too obsessed (trying not to get stressed and all that). I'm also going to try the OPKs again but just do it first thing in the morning.

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## rockandrose

Hello knickerbockerglory (good name, by the way!  )
I'm with you on how expensive the tests are... Although I know it's only a drop in the ocean when you add up all the costs involved with trying to get PG, and then all the costs if you actually do...
I have got ovulation test sticks from Tesco (own brand) and they are much cheaper. Have used them for the past two months and have had a result both times, and then got my period 14 days after so have to assume they work ok. Am still not PG though   Only downside of these cheap tests is that you have to pee in a pot first, always a challenge!
I also chart my BBT every morning, and between that and the pee sticks I have a vague idea of ovulation times each month, which vary wildly for me. And if nothing else, it makes me feel as though I'm doing something proactive every day. (And it has also given me something to use my old year 9 Maths workbook for - has lovely squared paper in, perfect for drawing graphs! Really want to show the GP but fear she might think I'm wierd...) 
Anyway, best of luck to you. Hope it's good news soon.


----------

